# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  من يعرف الشيخ عبد السلام المغربي؟

## أبو البراء الأندلسي

الإخوة الأفاضل و أخص بالذكر منهم أهل المغرب,من يعرف شيئا عن الشيخ عبد السلام المغربي الذي شارك في مناظرات قناة المستقلة مع الشيعة الروافض؟

سمعت أن الشيخ كان يعيش في بلجيكا و أنه اعتقل.

فهل هذا صحيح؟

نرجو من من يملك معلومات عن الشيخ أن يخبرنا.

----------


## إمام الأندلس

من قال لك أنه معتقل وهل أنت متأكد من الخبر.؟؟
الشيخ من طلبة العلم الطنجويين..ومقيم في أوربا ببلجيكا..ولم يبلغني خبر اعتقاله أبدا....وهو يكثر من دخول برنامج البالتوك خاصة غرفة السرداب وغرفة وسام ..كان يدخل باسم القرطبي والان يدخل باسم الطنجوي ولست أدري عن صحة الخبر الذي تريد التأكد منه ولو كان صحيحا لبلغني من عدة مصادر..
والشيخ باقعة في العلوم وفي الرد على الروافض وأهل البدع والضلال..وأظنه استفاد من الغماريين إذ كثيرا مايذكرهم في كلماته والله تعالى أعلم...

----------


## عبدالله الجنوبي

الشيخ غير معتقل مع أن الحكومة المغربية  أرادت خطفه من ضمن ثلاثين من المغاربة المقيمين في بلجيكا كما جاء في جريدة بلجيكية...مما أدى الى مراقبة الحكومة البلجيكية لأفراد المخابرات المغربية المتواجدين على أراضيها ...فالحمد لله الذي فضح مكرهم بالمسلمين.

----------


## إمام الأندلس

نعم..فهو مطلوب للحكومة المغربية

----------


## أبو إلياس

السلام عليكم 
أرجو من الإخوة الكرام ألا يتسرعوا بالقول بأن فلانا ما شيخ. فهذا الرجل أعرفه وهو من المتعالمين وكان قد أحدث فتنة هنا في بلجيكا وتصدى له الأئمة وكان يريد أن يبني نفسه على جثث الآخرين ولكن الله سلم .
أما أنه مطلوب للحكومة المغربية فهذا لا أصدقه. وكان أيضا قد تهجم على هيئة كبار العلماء.
أما ما يتعلق بالعلوم الشرعية التأصيلية فليس له منها نصيب وكان قد ذهب إلى المغرب -طلعة الشريف- سنة ثم رجع عالما!!.

----------


## إمام الأندلس

أبوإلياس..كف عنا جشاءك..وتنح جانبا..فأنت تغرد خارج السرب ..فإن كان في نظرك غير شيخ فهو في نظر شيخ..
والرجل من حيث مستواه العلمي واللغوي لايستهان به مقارنة بزعانف زماننا..أما قولك أنه يتهجم على هيئة كبار العلماء فهذا من تلبيسك..الرجل انتقد فتوى صدرت عن الهيئة في منع الشباب السعودي من القتال في العراق فإذا كنت منتقدا فانتقد بصدق ولاتلبس..ولاتجعل  نا نكشف المستور وننشر الغسيل.وليس يهمنا رأيك أنك لاتصدق أنه مطلوب للحكومة المغربية والرجل قد تمت محاولة اختطافه من طرف المخابرات المغربية كما هو مشهور..وهناك فتن وإشاعات للاسف الشديد ينشرها أهل الإرجاف والتسول والحقد نسأل الله أن يقينا واياه شرها..

----------


## إمام الأندلس

ولو كانت عندك الشجاعة فأت بالتسجيل الذي انتقد فيه رأي هيئة كبار العلماء

----------


## التقرتي

> ولو كانت عندك الشجاعة فأت بالتسجيل الذي انتقد فيه رأي هيئة كبار العلماء


التسجيل هنا فلننظر اين هو الحق

----------


## التقرتي

بعد الاستماع لكلام عبد السلام تتبين سطحية تفكيره و مثل هذه السطحية لا نجدها إلا عند من لم يتوغل في العلم كثيرا. فكلامه عاطفي بعيد عن الحكمة و لو انه فهم قوله عليه الصلاة و السلام الحرب خدعة لفهم بيان هيئة كبار العلماء.


بل يستدل بحديث في غير موضعه ، و قال عن العلماء انهم سفهاء ، كلام شيطاني و لا أدري ماذا ، كلام يترفع عنه طالب العلم فما بالك بالعالم.

فان كان يخالفهم ( و ان كانت مخالفته لا تعتبر فما هو بالعالم و لا بالشيخ ) فليس هكذا اخلاق طلاب العلم

الذي اعرفه عن العلماء انهم يدعون لغيرهم الهداية لا يكفرونه !!!!!

فقد سفه و كفر و جهل هيئة علماء كبار فما بقي اذن !!! نأخد العلم من عند عبد السلام ؟

و  الله المستعان

----------


## أبو إلياس

إمام الأندلس أنت كف عنا ادعاءك واذهب أنت ومن تلقبهم بالمشايخ جانبا فالرجل معروف، ولم حشرت أنفك فيما لا تعرف؟
ولسنا في حاجة إلى ترهاتك وخزعبلاتك وخلع ألقاب المشايخ على من لم يمض عليه إلاقليل وهو يدرُس الآجرومية في أحد المساجد هنا على أحد المشايخ وهو من أهل السنة ولا تحرجني إلى ذكره ثم صار يوزع رسائل طعنا فيه، ثم تطفل على غير ما لا يحسنه، وأنا أعرف الرجل وأعرف الغوغائئين الذين يطبلون له ومنهم البله. فاذهب جانبا وإلا كشفت أكثر. ولولا
واترك الموقع يؤدي رسالته العلميه في نفع الطلبة.

----------


## أم معاذة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هو لم ينتقد رأيهم ولم يرد عليهم ولو برد علمي واحد، بل سبهم وكفرهم وجهلهم ودعا الله عليهم بأن يحشرهم مع الطواغيت ونعتهم بالأحبار والرهبان وعبدة الدرهم و الدينار، وطالب بالحجر عليهم أيضا!! 
زمن العجائب .

----------


## التقرتي

زمن الرويبضة  ثم يعتبرونه شيخا الله المستعان

----------

